# Tivo Roamio Plus has all lights flashing



## Jedi4141 (Jun 20, 2006)

All lights are flashing on the front panel and the screen is stuck on with the Tivo logo being displayed(no text saying almost there or anything, just the logo). Happened twice before, it took a few reboots but it eventually started working again. Is this a power supply or hard drive issue, or something else? I have swapped out a hard drive before but if its a power supply issue not sure how difficult that is.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Other posts indicate a dead HD

4 lights flashing on Roamio OTA after installing 2TB drive

all 4 lights flashing on Roamio ota ????


----------



## jwilson7256 (Dec 26, 2011)

Jedi4141 said:


> All lights are flashing on the front panel and the screen is stuck on with the Tivo logo being displayed(no text saying almost there or anything, just the logo). Happened twice before, it took a few reboots but it eventually started working again. Is this a power supply or hard drive issue, or something else? I have swapped out a hard drive before but if its a power supply issue not sure how difficult that is.


I just developed the same problem. This morning I woke up at 2am and the front of my Tivo Roamio Plus looked like the front end of a police car. The red and blue circles were flashing like crazy. I turned on the TV and it had the Tivo logo on the screen and nothing would respond using the remote. I pulled the power plug for 30 seconds and plugged it back in. The Tivo powered up and everything worked fine again. I wonder if this is a sign of the beginning of the end for my Tivo. I would think it is either a dying hard drive or power supply. Been looking for a video of how to replace a Tivo Roamio power supply but have not been able to find one. Everything is for a older Tivo series. Anyway, I feel it is a matter of time for "The Shoe to Drop" and the police car demonstration to appear again. Does anyone have a link that applies to a video that shows how to replace a power supply in a Tivo Roamio? I want to prepare myself for the inevitable.


----------



## mr_milo (Jan 22, 2018)

It should be pretty straightforward to replace the power supply. From this picture, it's the white board on the bottom left. Looks like there is only a two wire cable / connection to the mainboard with two screw and two clips holding it in.


----------

